# ILF wood riser options



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Zipper makes wood ILF riser. Toxocraft and Sky make beautiful wood risers too, but they're hard to come by at times.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I like metal because I can swap out the grip. Wood risers come with a medium grip, but I prefer a high grip.
I have been shooting a TradTech Apex riser. Even with the medium grip it balances nicely. It is 17" and will be going up for sale in the next two weeks


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a Border CH ILF riser and it is very well designed. It will work with any limb. It is probably the stiffest wood riser you can find. I got the phenolic as it is reinforced with more carbon. Morrison make a nice riser, the are not nearly as stiff but are fine. The have great lines and you can probably find a used one at a good price.


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Zipper makes wood ILF riser. Toxocraft and Sky make beautiful wood risers too, but they're hard to come by at times.


I wasn't aware zipper had one. The toxicrafts came across my eyes last night. In fact the post was about you selling one to someone. I really liked the lines of them. Seems the wood stuff is just harder to come by. I'm actually leaning towards a dryad 17" riser. Seems they have several in stock and the throat is the smaller of the bunch. I can't do a fat chunky grip. 

I'll look at sky as well. 

And about the border. Still haven't seen one in person! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Bill 2311 said:


> I like metal because I can swap out the grip. Wood risers come with a medium grip, but I prefer a high grip.
> I have been shooting a TradTech Apex riser. Even with the medium grip it balances nicely. It is 17" and will be going up for sale in the next two weeks


That's not a bad looking riser either. Keep me posted on the sale. I think I'm going to get my gf into an ILF setup so we can work out some stuff before we order her a custom. 

Anyone shot that Trident?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Bump for Morrison riser. I think the best looking lines of any ILF riser out there. I would go with Phenolic if you want stiff. His Phenolic risers don't look too shabby either.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Gregjlongbow said:


> Bump for Morrison riser. I think the best looking lines of any ILF riser out there. I would go with Phenolic if you want stiff. His Phenolic risers don't look too shabby either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those look INCREDIBLE! But I can't see a dang thing on his website. Does he only take orders custom over the phone? What's price on something like that? Are those your personal risers??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I wish. I had a 15" Phenolic that looked very similar to the last photo, but I sold it. I bought it here so I have never had the pleasure of ordering a bow directly from Bob. His website has always been dodgy. I would just email him. It will probably be a bit of a weight. Might want to just throw up a post to see if someone had one they are willing to part with. His bows are really well built. So no worries buying used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Bob Morrison is a great guy with a not so great website. Inventory changes often and is not reflected on the site.
Email him directly.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I shoot a trident, that I just picked up. I made a thread about it with picks, not long ago. It's a 21 inch grey riser with blackmax 2.0 longs, to make it 66 amo. I'm happy with it and shoot it well. Like you said, they don't cost much, but I think they're decent quality. The grip is comfortable for me, but everyone is different. Lunger


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

I will shoot him an email today. Does he keep several in stock? I'm hoping for something not super heavy but solid. Anyone know about a price on his risers? I'm always happy to try a used riser as well before I ordered something custom. I just can't argue how much I love the carbon X Tours and nobody will pay the $780 I paid for them. I'm just sad they have longs now so I may be ordering another set if I get a 17" riser to make a 62". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvision (Feb 23, 2015)

I usually just call Bob directly. Patterns and colors are very subjective, but I also think his risers are the best in design.


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

Bobs risers have nice curves. A lot of wood Ilf risers are sort of blocky and not really
eye appealing to me.


----------



## dcogsdell87 (Nov 6, 2014)

Those Morrison's are gorgeous, definitely on my wish list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

I emailed Morrison earlier this evening. I also found a dryad for sale on here and I can't seem to get a reply back from the seller. I'm without a recurve after selling my Satori riser so an in stock dryad or a trident may be coming my direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I like Dryad, and I LOVE their limbs. I had a fantastic set of ACS CG longbow limbs that were the best shooting limbs ever! The risers are small thin grips which some people love. Just different strokes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Gregjlongbow said:


> I like Dryad, and I LOVE their limbs. I had a fantastic set of ACS CG longbow limbs that were the best shooting limbs ever! The risers are small thin grips which some people love. Just different strokes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am all about a small thin grip. Maybe that's the way to go for me. The Morrison looks a little chunkier. Wonder how that Trident stacks up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Trident has a medium sized grip. It's comfortable, but I wouldn't call it a small, or thin grip. It doesn't feel like a block either, and the contour is nice. Lunger


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

lunger 66 said:


> Trident has a medium sized grip. It's comfortable, but I wouldn't call it a small, or thin grip. It doesn't feel like a block either, and the contour is nice. Lunger


That sounds good to me. My favorite grip of all time is still a blacktail. My rose oak has a fantastic grip on it too but the gf has adopted it for now. I just don't do well with chunky or blocky. I don't have the finger length for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

My opinion has changed several times on the subject of grips. The smallest,narrowest grip I've tried so far was the neighbor's Hoyt Dorado. It was very small but comfortable. Now I've come to realize there's so many other factors that affect accuracy, that grip is the least of my worries anymore. I figure that if the grip is comfortable, and above all repeatable, i'm ok with it now. I have high, med, and low grips on my small collection of bows now. Right now i'm into 64 inch plus bows with decent quality risers, and fairly smooth limbs at a reasonable draw weight. Never seen a Dryad bow, but i'm sure they're great, because a lot of folks like them, or rather they have a large following. lunger


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I like a lowish grip. Keeps my bones lined up, and the pressure on my palm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah I enjoyed the low grip on my widow a lot. Every time I pick up the Rose oak with the medium grip it just shoots so much better for me. Could be my form is wrong and I am just so used to shooting it I shoot it better. Not sure I guess but it shoots way better than the widow did. Or me my accuracy comes from my release being clean with back tension. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

You'll like the Dryad if you like a thiner grip. It will still likely come in their medium height unless you special order something else, but you'll get your hands around it no problem. The 17" dryad I recently sold is a good bit less bulky in the grip area then my Border risers, but I favor the heftier Border risers.
I'd suggest their 19" Epic riser and just use the medium limbs you have now if your good with a 62" bow.

Good luck


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

I prefer a 62 inch bow. I was one the fence with going 17" riser and 60 inch bow however. Think my 29" draw would be okay with that. I can't believe a 19 is $100 more than a 17. I can't seem to find one used either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

There are several versions of the Morrison website out there...mobility on his site all depends on which site you get directed to...don't just click on the first site in your Google search


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

stick monkey said:


> There are several versions of the Morrison website out there...mobility on his site all depends on which site you get directed to...don't just click on the first site in your Google search


Really?? Okay then I'll go check that out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

I built out a summary of bigger ILF wood riser options just now, joined data to the "25'' or 27'' wooden riser - Archery Talk" thread 3087762. I am relative newbie here, so the rules are not allowing me to post link... 

If folks like it, I may make the google doc public so folks can edit, add manufacturers, etc.


----------

